# Schaltung erneuern 24" mtb



## Roepert (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, 
ich hoffe das wurde nich schon oft gefragt. 
Mein Sohn hat es geschafft seine schaltung zu zerstören.  Ist es nötig alles auszutauschen? Alt und neu verträgt sich ja bekanntlich nicht so gut. Werde morgen mal bilder und Daten von der Technik reinstellen. Es ist ein spezialized hotrock 24".


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (11. Dezember 2015)

Wow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roepert (11. Dezember 2015)

Wow?


----------



## kc85 (11. Dezember 2015)

Etwas dürftige "Fehlerbeschreibung".

Was muss man sich denn unter einer "zerstörten" Schaltung vorstellen? Seilzug gerissen? Schaltwerk ruiniert oder einfach nur das Schaltauge verbogen? Oder ... ?

Austauschen muss man natürlich nur, was definitiv hin ist. Einzelkomponenten gibt es da genug.

kc85


----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, wie ihr auf den bildern sehen könnt ist das schaltwerk umgeschlagen und das untere Zahnrad hat sich verabschiedet. Ihr seht den Zustand ja von der kkompletten schaltung inkl schaltung am Lenker. Lohnt sich da nicht ein komplett Austausch? 

Ps irgendwie bekomme ich die Bilder nicht hochgeladen. Habt ohr nen Tipp wie ich die am einfachsten vom Smartphone hier hin bekomme? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)




----------



## marmelade (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich vermute, Du bis eher nicht der "Schrauber" .
Bring es daher lieber zu einem Händler und setze ihm hinsichtlich der Qualität und des Preises der Ersatzteile einen Preisrahmen.
Grüße


----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)

Doch denke das bekomm ich hin. Bin Dreher. Kenn mich daher mit metall und Werkzeug aus. Die grundausstattung (inbussatz, maulschlüssel,  usw) an Werkzeug hab ich auch. Fehlen halt nur noch die spezialwerkzeuge die ich für die Aktion brauch. Die würde ich mir aber direkt mitbestellen. 
Würde mir gern das Schrauben an bikes etwas aneignen damit ich spätere Reparaturen selber machen kann. Daher benötige ich eure Hilfe. Was ich erneuern sollte und was ich brauche. Danke schonmal


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Dezember 2015)

Moin,
Wenn du Bock auf Schrauben hast, ist es sicher ein gutes Projekt. Denk immer an die Sicherheit deines Sohns, aber das wirst du sicher tun.
Ich würd die Kette mal öffnen und das Schaltwerk abbauen. Die schaltzüge würde ich direkt erneuern. Gibt auch schöne bunte außenzüge, die dein kleiner bestimmt mag 
Das Schaltwerk solltest du problemlos tauschen können, wenn nur dass defekt ist.
Das Schaltwerk steht so weit oben, dass man meinen könnte es gebe einen Defekt am Rahmen/ Schaltauge. Also, Schaltwerk ab und weitere Fotos.
Ich bin kein Profi, aber laut meinem Kenntnisstand, ist es recht unproblematisch ein neues Schaltwerk zu bekommen, sofern das vermutlich nicht austauschbare schaltauge noch intakt ist.


----------



## marmelade (12. Dezember 2015)

Kreisbremser gibt da gerade einen guten Hinweis: 
Pass auf die Kette auf. Oft nimmt die bei solchen Dingen Schaden. Das kann bedeuten, dass ein Kettenglied leicht aufgebogen ist, d.h. nicht mehr richtig vernietet ist. Dann geht die Kette beim ersten richtigen Antritt "auf" und dein Sohn tritt ins Leere.


----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)

Das schaltwerk steht so weit oben weil sich da eine schraube verabschiedet hat. Denke das war der grund warum das alles passiert ist. Also kette, schaltwerk  und züge schonmal neu. Gibt's Tipps wo ich die teile bekomme und welche? Sind die schaltwerke alle gleich? Oder brauch ich fur ein 24"  ein spezielles? Kettenlänge? Schaltung ist eine 3 mal 7 gang. Was meint ihr zu den ritzeln vorne und hinten? Zähne noch in Ordnung? 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (12. Dezember 2015)

Auf jedenfalls brauchst du ein 7 Fach schaltwerk. Kettenlänge musst du vermutlich eh anpassen( Kettennietendrücker) .  Kettenglieder zählen... Solltest du kein identisches schaltwerk bekommen, also z.b. nur mit  längeren Käfig, kannst du dich nicht bei der bisherigen Kettenlänge bleiben.


----------



## marmelade (12. Dezember 2015)

Such doch einfach nach dem gleichen Typ. Wenn es ein soches geben sollte, reicht ein Short-Cage Schaltwerk aus. Das hat dann einen kurzen "Ausleger" der die Kette spannt. So hat dein Sohn mehr Bodenfreiheit ...
Google mal nach Bike-Components oder Bike-Discount.
Bei der Kettenlänge musst Du beachten, dass die Kette auch bei kürzest möglicher Läne (vorne klein, hinten klein) noch gerade ausreichend gespannt wird. Kinder achten nicht darauf, ob eine solche Übersetzung gefahren werden sollte - es passiert einfach. Wenn die Kette so läuft, hast Du unmittelbar wieder "Salat", wenn keine Spannung da ist. Zum vernieten UNBEDINGT passendes Werkzeug nehmen und auf die richtige Kette achten.
Noch einmal: Ich rate Dir zum Fachhändler ...


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du schreibst aus welcher Region du kommst findet sich sicher auch jemand, der dir direkt vor Ort helfen kann...


----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)

Komme aus gummersbach die ecke. Nrw.  Also wie gesagt, ich hab spass sowas zu lernen und am Schrauben. Mein sohn natürlich auch. Tutorials gibt's im Netz ja auch massenhaft wie man das alles einstellt. Die Frage ist nur ob ich die Ritzel vorne und hinten auch erneuern muss wenn ich die Kette Wechsel. Denke da das bike  auch nich mehr das neueste ist werden die Zähne auch vielr km drauf haben.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Dezember 2015)

Kassette kann man sicher auch tauschen. Denk an die richtige Abstufung. Zählen oder sie ist eingraviert. Dafür brauchst du eine kettenpeitsche und einen kassettenabzieher.
2x Innenzüge + Schaltaussenhülle als meterware +Kappen/ endkappen z.b. von shimano oder Jagwire
Schaltwerk 7/8-Fach acera oder altus. Käfiglänge ist da immer lang. Die Auswahl bei 7-Fach ist auch nicht mehr so groß.
Wenn du so intensiv dabei bist, würd ich auch gleich die Bremszüge komplett erneuern, aber nicht vergessen, die sind überlebenswichtig. Und da das Fahrrad sicher auch schon einige Stürze erlebt hat, wenn es richtig genutzt wurde, dann würde ich auch über einen neuen Lenker nachdenken. Der ist quasi auch verschleissware. Mir ist mal einer beim Sprung von einer bordsteinkante gebrochen... Konnte damals lachen, weil das Rad so scheisse aussah und ich noch so heil.
Tipp: Sram und shimano Komponenten kann man bei schaltwerk und griffen nicht mixen.

Edit: häufig sind die vorderen Ritzel an der Kurbel noch gut intakt, während an der hinteren Kassette die kleinsten Ritzel am stärksten verschlissen sind. Häufig äußert sich dass nach kettenwechsel durch ein rutschen der neuen Kette über die zähne... Fieses knacken und kurzfristige Tritte ins leere.


----------



## kc85 (12. Dezember 2015)

Passende Altus-Schaltwerke dürfte hier fast jeder im Kinderbike-Forum im Keller liegen haben.

Ich hab 2 davon rumliegen, beide frisch demontiert und in gutem Zustand. Bei Bedarf einfach melden.

Das ganze Bike sieht für meine Begriffe nach einem "Pflegefall" aus. Etwas Zuwendung dürfte da nicht schaden.  

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)

Dieses hier oder? Shimano Altus RD-M310 Schaltwerk 7/8-fach kurz schwarz 2016 https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005CMUQU0/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_uBaBwb9VJ6RV0
auf den beiden Seiten hab ich nichts gefunden
danke schön für die super tipps


----------



## kc85 (12. Dezember 2015)

Das Rad ist, der Optik nach, wohl schon aus 2005 oder 2006. Da tut Pflege ohnehin mal Not.

Sollte ein Hotrock A1 FS 24 aus den 2 in Frage kommenden Jahrgängen sein.

Da sollte hinten übrigens ein Schraubkranz statt einer Kassette verbaut sein. Falls das Teil raus soll, vorher unbedingt abklären.

kc85


----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)

Auf der Kasette steht 11-24t ist das die abstufung? Sonst steht noch shimano super wide und mega range drauf


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Dezember 2015)

Sollte so sein, wobei das größte Ritzel nach mehr als 24 t ausschaut


----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)

Oh sorry meinte 34.
Muss das so groß sein? Ist ja sxhon ein großer Unterschied vom großen zum nächsten. Finde nur 11-28 im netz 

Dann wegen dem schaltwerk. Es ist sogar ein kleinesritzel weg geflogen. Also auf jeden Fall neu. Das was ich gepostet habe. Ist das das richtige?


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Dezember 2015)

Das Schaltwerk sollte passen. 11-28 kannst du auch nehmen. Ist mit kleinem Käfig vielleicht sogar sinniger, aber da bin ich nicht sicher. 28 statt 34 bedeutet für deinen kleinen, dass er mehr Kraft im leichtesten Gang braucht. Anhand der Abnutzung könnte man schauen, ob er den je wirklich genutzt hat.

Hier ein paar Kassetten, sollte Deore Niveau sein.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Kassette-CS-HG50-7-7-fach-p3240/


----------



## kc85 (12. Dezember 2015)

Ab Werk sollte da wohl ein 14x28T-Schraubkranz (Shimano HG37) verbaut sein:

Siehe hier: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/archive/2005/hotrock/05hotrocka1fs2421-speedboys#specs

Ausstattungspunkt *FREEWHEEL *bedeutet Schraubkranz statt Kassette. Wäre eine Kassette verbaut, würde da als Ausstattungspunkt CASSETTE stehen.

Ergo braucht man auch einen solchen.

kc85


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Dezember 2015)

Roepert schrieb:


> Oh sorry meinte 34.
> Muss das so groß sein? Ist ja sxhon ein großer Unterschied vom großen zum nächsten. Finde nur 11-28 im netz
> 
> Dann wegen dem schaltwerk. Es ist sogar ein kleinesritzel weg geflogen. Also auf jeden Fall neu. Das was ich gepostet habe. Ist das das richtige?


Versuch mal auf deinem rad alles mit 6 Zähnen weniger zu fahren ;-) der unterschied ist schon heftig.... Vermutlich wurde da das größte Ritzel ausgetauscht, das verfahren gibt es auch heute noch.... Heute ist 11-36 fast standard... wer vorne nur mit einem Kettenblatt fährt greift teilweise zu 11-42  wenn es ordentlich hoch geht... Such mal nach dem Namen der auf dem großen Ritzel zu lesen ist.... 
Wenn es bei euch kräftige Anstiege gibt, tust du ihm mit nem 28 Ritzel kein gefallen....


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Dezember 2015)

Von kreisbremsers link wurde ich das 13-34 nehmen....


----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)

Das steht alles auf dem großen ritzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (12. Dezember 2015)

Die Altus/Tourney-Schaltwerke schalten ein 34er-Megarange-Ritzel mühelos.

Wenn man allerdings eh schon Hand anlegt, könnte man das Teil z.B auch gleich auf 1x7 oder gar 1x9 umbauen. Es gibt 9-fach-Schraubkränze für E-Bikes z.B. in 11x32T, die man dafür nutzen könnte. Dazu ein 9-fach XT-Schaltwerk aus dem Bikemarkt für 20,- EUR, neuer Schalter und eine leichte Einfachkurbel - fertig ist der Käse. Spart nebenbei auch noch massig Gewicht.

Würde ich mal drüber nachdenken. Bevor ich loslege.

kc85


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Dezember 2015)

9-Fach wäre eine option. Sollte doch sicher auch mit einem 7/8-Fach Schaltwerk gehen.

Hier mal ein Schraubkranz. http://www.ebike-solutions.com/de/s...-zaehne.html?gclid=CNeXi--41skCFUuNGwodDgkHSg

Edit: noch Wissenswertes...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kompatibilitaet-von-7-8-und-9-fach-schaltungen.279288/


----------



## kc85 (12. Dezember 2015)

Bevor ich mir ein neues 7-fach Altus-Schaltwerk kaufe, greife ich für das gleiche Geld aber lieber zu einem gebrauchten XT-Schaltwerk. 

Ein RD-M750 oder ein inverses 760 findet man bequem für 20-25 EUR in Topzustand. Am 24er kann man beruhigt auch ein "langes" SGS-Schaltwerk verbauen. GS muss da nicht sein.

Hier mal ein "langes" 750er am 24er meiner Tochter:







Dazu noch der 9-fach-Kranz und passende Trigger. Bei der Einfachkubel muss man dann drauf achten, dass die für eine 9-fach-Kette taugt.

Kette soll ja eh neu, kann man dann passend ja kaufen.

kc85


----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)

Danke euch allen.
So viel wollte ich garnicht verändern. Denke bleibe bei 3 mal 7. Hinten neue Kasette und neues schaltwerk. Kette und Weiße Schaltzüge. Im sommer müssen eh neue Reifen her, dann mach ich direkt klötze und weiße bremszüge neu
weiß nur leider noch nicht welche Kasette und kette jetzt.
Kasette 13/34? Kette nur Glieder zählen? Das reicht?

Es ist übrigens von 2003 http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/archive/2003/2003hotrock/hotrockfs2421-speed#specs


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Dezember 2015)

Kette 6/7/8-Fach 114 Glieder... Dann kürzen
Kassette
http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-Kassette-MF-TZ31-Schraubkranz-7-fach/dp/B002NNGXC6

Oder
http://www.amazon.de/Schraubkranz-R...49940187&sr=1-10&keywords=schraubkranz+7+fach


----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)

also diese kette? http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-Kette-...sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1449947168&sr=1-2

die kasetten die du gepostet hast sind ja die selben wenn ich mich nicht irre. dann klar die günstigere.

hab gerade gelesen das bei ner megarange kasette nen langes schaltwerk gebraucht wird also kann ich das http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005CMUQU0/...UTF8&colid=1MFI01NT4GNN&coliid=I1R40K3QKF2RE2 ja nicht nehmen, oder?

für die geschraubte kasette, brauch ich da spezielles werkzeug oder reicht da auch eine kettenpeische und zahnkranzanzieher.

einen kettennieter brauch ich dann nur um die alte kette ab zu machen und die neue zu kürzen oder? bei der neuen wäre ja ein schloss bei.

also würde http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000R9ACZC/...UTF8&colid=3PARBYWU5U3TO&coliid=IT0OOM314UQXG, http://www.amazon.de/MIGHTY-880031-Mighty-Werkzeug-Kettennietdrücker/dp/B001R4BR1E/ref=sr_1_5?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1449947731&sr=1-5 und http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000RW3HOW/...UTF8&colid=3PARBYWU5U3TO&coliid=IGXJ7HH6OPXM5 reichen?

schaltzug ginge der oder? http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004PW6RLU/...UTF8&colid=1MFI01NT4GNN&coliid=I3Q597S1O3SZ15


----------



## kc85 (12. Dezember 2015)

Klär erst mal genau, ob Schraubkranz oder Kassette. Bei Schraubkränzen gibt es eh nicht mehr viel Auswahl.

Und auch wenn es bei 3x7 bleibt, würde ich ein gebrauchtes XT-Schaltwerk (SGS, Longcage) einem neuen Altus klar vorziehen.

kc85


----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)

woran erkenne ich das? also ob schraub oder kasette?


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Dezember 2015)

Da hat kc85 vollkommen recht. Xt schaltwerk ist super, du wirst es schon beim einstellen merken. Und zeig einfach mal Fotos von der demontierten Nabe am Hinterrad und vom ausfallende ohne schaltwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (12. Dezember 2015)

Roepert schrieb:


> woran erkenne ich das? also ob schraub oder kasette?



https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradnabe


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (12. Dezember 2015)

Aber eine 11/34 Steckkassette (ja, auch die geschraubten sind *Kassetten*) als Megarange wäre eher selten.
Schraubkränze haben als schnellsten Gang i.d.R. ein 13er oder 14er Ritzel.
Nur, das Megarange Dingens kenne ich nur als Schraubkranz.

Wichtig wäre aber abzuklären ob der Filius überhaupt diesen Rettungsring braucht. Der 14/28 dürfte mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ausreichen.
Dann würde das Tourneyschaltwerk (Originalnummer: E-RDTX35D) vollkommen ausreichen. Alles andere ist Overkill.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Dezember 2015)

Warum meinste Overkill?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (12. Dezember 2015)

Übrigens, die Drehschaltgriffe die eh verbaut sind funktionieren mit dem Tourneyschaltwerken recht gut.
Es sei denn Du willst die eh ersetzen weil die Abdeckungen fehlen.


----------



## kc85 (12. Dezember 2015)

Ein RDTX35D (Tourney) oder ein Altus-Schaltwerk schaltet mühelos einen 34er Rettungsring. Deswegen muss man eigentlich nicht auf ein 28er Ritzel wechseln.

Langfristig halte ich ein XT-Schaltwerk (oder etwas ähnliches) trotzdem für die bessere Anschaffung: Leichter, präziser, exakter einstellbar und mit den Revoshiftern (würde ich neu machen, kosten als Paar kaum mehr als 10,- EUR) ebenfalls problemlos bedienbar.

Und natürlich kann man einen Schraubkranz auch als (Schraub-)Kassette bezeichnen. Aber klassischerweise unterscheidet man Schraubkranz und (Steck-)Kassette. Ich hab das bewußt so unterschieden, um nicht mit noch mehr Begriffen zu verwirren.

kc85


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Dezember 2015)

Hauptsache wir dürfen das fertige Werk hier bestaunen. Wie viel investiert wird und welche Parts entscheidet der Fragesteller ja selbst. Ich bin jetzt warmgelaufen. Meine Frau sagt, sie wil kein neues Rad gebaut bekommen. Das wird ein sehr kalter Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)

Tut mir leid. Bin total verwirrt im Moment. Zu viele (neue)  Begriffe
könnte mir das evtl jemand kurz zusammenfassen?

Morgen kann ich mal das schaltwerk abschrauben und ein Foto machen. Mehr geht noch nich weil noch keine peitsche da ist


----------



## kc85 (12. Dezember 2015)

Mach das Schaltwerk raus und nehm das Hinterrad raus. Dann Foto vom Ritzelpaket machen und hier hochladen.

Der Rest findet sich dann schon. 

kc85


----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)

so das hat mir doch keine ruhe gelassen  hoffe die bilder reichen


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Dezember 2015)

Sollte eindeutig schraubkranz sein. Bei megarange war das eigentlich doch schon klar. 
Jetzt musst du entscheiden welche Parts du kaufen/ tauschen willst.


----------



## kc85 (12. Dezember 2015)

Genau: Neuer Schraubkranz, neue 7/8-fach-Kette, Schaltwerk ganz nach Geschmack, neue Schaltzüge samt Hüllen und ggf. neue Drehschalter (würde ich mittauschen). Das wäre wohl das Mindestpaket.

Passende Teile wurden ja alle schon verlinkt oder genannt. Beim Kranz kannst Du getrost bei 14-34 bleiben.

kc85


----------



## Roepert (12. Dezember 2015)

ah ok, vorher hab ich noch fragen,

*schaltwerk:*
das schaltwerk? kurz oder lang? würde gern das altus nehmen http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005CMUQU0/...UTF8&colid=1MFI01NT4GNN&coliid=I1R40K3QKF2RE2

*kasette:*
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003LHSIMG/...UTF8&colid=1MFI01NT4GNN&coliid=I1XRP8N1CKKDTM

*Schalthebel:*
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00FAME252/...UTF8&colid=1MFI01NT4GNN&coliid=I1G2Q36TU5NCI3
ich nehm doch neue, dann kann ich mir die neuen züge sparen. Sind sie halt doch schwarz. Sohnemann ist es egal. Hoffe es sind nur genug Stopfen dabei. Die Züge sind ja am Rahmen unterbrochen.

*Kette:*
http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-Kette-...sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1449960953&sr=1-2
Hoffe die ist Ok und lang genug

*Werkzeug:*
Falls jetzt nichts anderes benötigt wird würde ich zu den Sachen greifen:
Peitsche: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000RW3HOW/...UTF8&colid=1MFI01NT4GNN&coliid=I2X51QFGCRNOGI
Zahnkranzabzieher: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000R9ACZC/...UTF8&colid=1MFI01NT4GNN&coliid=I19IWU7DQFTWP0
Kettennietdrücker:http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001R4BR1E/...UTF8&colid=1MFI01NT4GNN&coliid=I1B1TRNT6D2NDX

Falls ihr noch bessere Ideen, auch beim Werkzeug, habt bin ich ganz Ohr


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Dezember 2015)

Sieht so ganz gut aus. Sollte eine endkappe fehlen, dann holste im Radladen um die Ecke eine für wenige ct. Als Kette gäbe es für 13€ noch die hg71 von shimano. Aber bei günstigem Zahnkranz musst du auch keine superkette verbauen. Lang genug ist die Kette allemal. Wirst du auf jeden Fall kürzen müssen.

Preislich biste auf jeden Fall ganz weit unten aufgrund des alten 7-Fach Standards. Beim kettennieter könnte man tatsächlich etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen, da die günstigen häufig wenig komfortabel sind. Einen kettenhalter zum vernieten kannste auch in zwei Minuten aus einer alten Speiche zaubern.
Einen guten großen seitenschneider/kabelschneider brauchst du, um die Züge zu kürzen und nippel zu pressen.
Die alten aussenzüge erst entsorgen, nachdem du die neuen zurechtgeschnitten hast.

Ich selbst benutze den kettennieter hier seit einigen tausend Kilometern auf 7/8/9/10-Fahrrädern.
http://www.amazon.de/Lezyne-Werkzeu...8&qid=1449963016&sr=1-7&keywords=Kettennieter

Nieter:
http://www.amazon.de/BBB-Werkzeug-Kettennieter-Nautilus-2-977-450-502/dp/B0011F1UVQ


----------



## kc85 (13. Dezember 2015)

Schaltwerk passt. Das RD-M310 hat eine maximale Kapazität von 43 Zähnen, auch als kurze DL-Ausführung. Kurz gerechnet: Vorne kleinstes/größtes Zahnrad 22/42 Zähne=20 Zähne. Hinten kleinstes/größtes Ritzel 14/34 Zähne=20 Zähne. Ergo Gesamtkapazität=40Zähne: passt. Minimal/maximal größtes Ritzel 28/34 Zähne, minimal/maximal kleinstes Ritzel 11/14 Zähne: passt auch.

Vorausgesetzt man verwendet den genannten MF-TZ31-Schraubkranz. Der passt also auch.

Die Revoshifter passen auch. Die Kette tuts völlig.

Beim Werkzeug würde ich nur den Kettennieter kaufen. Den Rest leiht man sich kurz im Radshop um die Ecke - außer man schraubt regelmäßig am Rad.

kc85


----------



## Roepert (13. Dezember 2015)

ah super danke euch viel mals!!! 
Wird nur noch etwas dauern bis ich alles kaufe.
Nur noch eine frage. Wo isn der Unterschied zwischen Schraubkränzen und Steckkasetten? So wie der Name sagt? Sind beim einen die einzelnen Ritzel angeschraubt und beim anderen aufgesteckt?


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Dezember 2015)

Es sind immer ritzelpakete, oder bei kassettenaben auch teiltpakete.
Bei der kassettennabe wird die Kassette aufgesteckt und mit einer "Verschlusskappe" nach dem kleinsten Ritzel am freilaufkörper verschraubt.
Bei einem schraubkranz ist das ritzelpaket direkt am schraubkranzgewinde verschraubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roepert (13. Dezember 2015)

ah ok, also bräuchte ich theoretisch keinen zahnkranzabzieher oder? wird das dann mit der peitsche festgezogen?


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Dezember 2015)

Nein. Du brauchst keine Peitsche, aber einen abzieher.





Hab noch nie versucht mit einer Peitsche so einen alten fettgefressenen Kranz zu lockern.


----------



## Roepert (13. Dezember 2015)

ah ok falsch gedacht. ok danke noch mal. der kleine wird sich freuen


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Dezember 2015)

Schau dir das Schaltauge und ausfallende nochmal genau an. Nicht dass dann die ganze Arbeit für die Katz war.


----------



## kc85 (13. Dezember 2015)

Wollte ich auch schon schreiben. Hab ich vergessen.

kc85


----------



## Roepert (13. Dezember 2015)

schaltauge? ausfallende? glaub bin gerade zu müde 

Hab gerade nach geschaut. Das Auge scheint auch etwas mitbekommen zu haben. leicht nach innen gekrümmt. Muss das nun auch neu? Wenn ja welches muss da her?


----------



## kc85 (13. Dezember 2015)

Ausfallende: Das Endstück vom Rahmen, da wo das Rad drin sitzt.

Schaltauge: Das Teil, an dem das Schaltwerk am Rahmen befestigt wird. Gibts als separates verschraubtes Teil oder als fester Rahmenbestandteil.

Das Hotrock hat ein auswechselbares Schaltauge. Leider gibt es davon 1000 Varianten, die auch noch gerne mal Jahrgangsweise wechseln. Passen sollte das Teil mit der Nr. 989-4261. Im Falle eines Crashes sind Schaltauge und Ausfallende massiv gefährdet, was Beschädigungen angeht. So wie das Schaltwerk aussah, sollte man alles mal gründlich checken.

kc85


----------



## Roepert (13. Dezember 2015)

ok danke, hab gerade mal geschaut. das teil gibt es nur bei hibike und bike24, jeweils 20€
denke das werde ich mal beim radladen um die ecke anfragen. dann spare ich mir evtl den versand.
ganz schön teuer so kleines stahlteil


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (13. Dezember 2015)

Ne. Iss aus Alimum   das Schaltauge.

Werkzeug für den Schraubkranz brauchst Du sowas 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/dscn0469-jpg.366382/


Tatsächlich, es gibt Megarange mit 11/34.
Man lernt halt nie aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hptaccv (18. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

darf mich kurz einklinken mit einer Frage.
Bin ebenfalls dabei ein Speci Hotrock 24 zu tunen.
Ich bin ein Kind der Kassetten Ritzelpakete - null Erfahrung mit Schraubkränzen. 7/8/9 fach kompatibilität (Kettenbreite etc) ist mir klar. Wie sieht es denn mit der Einbaubreite der Nachrüst-Schraubkränze aus?
Das Speci hat einen 7-fach Schraubkranz, im verlinkten e-bike shop finde ich 9 fach Schraubkränze ohne Angabe der Einbaubreite - lediglich der Nabenbreite - hat da jemand Erfahrung? klappt das oder wirds am Ausfallende eng?

Danke und Gruß,


----------



## trifi70 (18. Dezember 2015)

Montierbar auf der Nabe ist der. Es kann aber sein, dass das kleinste Ritzel zu nahe an den Rahmen kommt, da der 9fach Kranz etwas breiter baut. In dem Fall müsste mit einem Spacer die Achsbreite etwas verbreitert werden. Die üblichen Vollachsen mit Gewinde an den Enden geben das im allgemeinen her.

Die Qualität der 9fach Schraubkränze ist nicht berauschend. Ist quasi eine Erfindung nahezu ausschließlich für die China E-Motoren wie Bafang etc. Wenn es möglich ist, eine technisch und qualitativ bessere Lösung mit Kassettennabe umzusetzen, würde ich das tun...


----------



## Roelof (18. Dezember 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ... Wenn es möglich ist, eine technisch und qualitativ bessere Lösung mit Kassettennabe umzusetzen, würde ich das tun...


Wäre wohl auch leichter


----------



## Silberrücken (18. Dezember 2015)

gibt es denn eine Moeglichkeit, eine Steckkassette statt Schraubkranz auf selber Nabe zu befestigen?


----------



## trifi70 (18. Dezember 2015)

Nee, Nabe müsste getauscht werden. Also Kranz ab, ausspeichen, neue Nabe einspeichen, zentrieren... und Kassette drauf.


----------



## Silberrücken (18. Dezember 2015)

danke, das hatte ich befuerchtet.  Hatte noch auf einen Achsetausch gehofft......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (18. Dezember 2015)

hptaccv schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> darf mich kurz einklinken mit einer Frage.
> Bin ebenfalls dabei ein Speci Hotrock 24 zu tunen.
> ...


Ab 8-fach wird es Vollgrütze geschraubte Kassetten zu nutzen.
Nicht daß es nicht möglich wäre, aber der Aufwand ...
Problem ist vor allem daß das rechte Lager noch weiter in Richtung Nabenmitte "wandert". Aber diverses Lebensmitteldiscounter lassen davon vollkommen unabhängig gern mal 24-Gang Trekkingräder damit zusammenschustern.

Zusätzlich problematisch ist die Gestaltung der Zähne bei Schraubdingern die nicht von Shimano kommen. Die tendieren mehr in Richtung Uniglidequalität denn Hyperglide.
Die Schaltperformance ist also eher als unangenehm zu betrachten.


----------



## hptaccv (18. Dezember 2015)

...ja, ich hatte kurz mit der hier mehrfach verlinkten 9 fach schraubkranznummer vom elektrorad versand geliebäugelt, mich aber dazu entschlossen doch ein neues Hinterrad zu kaufen und eine alte xt 9fach Kassette zu verbauen.


----------



## Silberrücken (19. Dezember 2015)

Da das Voitl ja nicht bloss aufgehuebscht werden soll, sondern auch stark erleichtert, habe ich einen Laufradsatz unter 1. 250  Gramm bestellt. 
Die Gabel ist eingetroffen und wiegt in Alu gebuerstet mit langem Schaft 590 Gramm. Meine ausrangierte Masterpeace, mit Huelse, und ein Wuerger in Rahmenfarbe sind bereits montiert.  Vielleicht kann ich siebeneinhalb Kilo schaffen? Der Rahmen ist allerdings schon recht massiv fuer ein Kindergewicht! Lenker und Vorbau kommen auch aus dem Fundus und sparen immerhin mehr als hundert Gramm bei mehr Comfort. 

Was fuer vernuenftige Faltreifen gibt es in  24 und leicht? Der vordere soll ja keinesfalls zu schmal sein. HR geht m. E. mit eins komma neun in Ordnung.


----------



## trifi70 (19. Dezember 2015)

Rocket Ron oder gut abgelagerte Mow Joes...  Maxxis DTH hat ähnliches Gewicht, ist aber schmaler und in der Größe nicht faltbar. Ev. noch Kenda SB8, schwerer zu bekommen, Gewicht weiß ich nicht, die Versionen in 16 und 20" sind aber ziemlich leicht, der Reifen aber auch schmaler als ein RoRo.


----------



## Roelof (19. Dezember 2015)

> ... Vielleicht kann ich siebeneinhalb Kilo schaffen? ...


Hast du eine Teileliste mit Einzelgewichten?


----------



## Silberrücken (19. Dezember 2015)

danke, Trifi, fuer den RoRo Tipp ! Hatte ich bislang nirgends gefunden.
Einzelgewichte habe ich keine festgehalten.Aber, ich weiss natuerlich, dass es bei dem geschaetzten Rahmenrohgewicht von knappen drei Kilo mehr als eng wird. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## trifi70 (19. Dezember 2015)

Also, wenn Du mit einem 3kg Rahmen bei summa 7,5 landen willst... dann würde ich empfehlen, gegen geringen Aufpreis einen anderen Rahmen zu kaufen und bei 6 rauszukommen.


----------



## Silberrücken (19. Dezember 2015)

naja, ich hab da schon ein bisschen was dazu kalkuliert, drei sind es nicht.


----------



## baben (20. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

wenn ich "leichter in 24'" lese werde ich hellhörig, wo hast du den her?

Ich habe mich sogar schon and Einspeichen (Nabe 1:1 getauscht) getraut und war damit auch ganz zufrieden, bin nur überfordert beider Auswahl der Komponenten, dann stimmt die Speichenlänge nicht, oder oder oder.

Gruß baben


----------



## Roelof (21. Dezember 2015)

Hättest du zumindest eine Teileliste für uns? dann können wir dir drüber schauen und dir noch potentielle Einsparungspotential "offenbaren" 

@baben ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei brauchbarem Gewicht bieten die Novatec-Naben. Die gibt es günstig in allen Achsdimensionen, Disc- oder Felgenbremstauglich, usw. Leider sind dann auch neue Speichen notwendig, aber auch hier lassen sich ein paar Gramm sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roepert (24. Februar 2016)

endlich habe ich Zeit gefunden. Der kleine hat sich wie ein Honigkuchenpferd auf das Ergebnis gefreut. Natürlich durfte er mit helfen beim schrauben. wie findet ihr den vorher/nachher vergleich?


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Februar 2016)

was genau ist jetzt neu? schaltwerk, züge, hebel?


----------



## Fisch123 (24. Februar 2016)

Erschließt sich mir imo auch noch nicht! Schaut aus wie gerade gekauft und noch viel Arbeit.


----------



## Roepert (24. Februar 2016)

Ich hab den thread erstell. Guckt euch die ersten Seiten an. Na ja ich weiß es ist kein model bike aber ich bin noch nicht so der Profi. Mein großer ist erstmal froh das er wieder fahren kann. Nur mit seinem bmx war es zu anstrengend hier im bergischen zurecht zu kommen

Neu ist :
Schaltwerk und schimano tourneys gebraucht von einem netten member dieses Forums,  danke nochmal. 
Neues ritzelpaket, kette, Schaltzüge und neue Reifen mit Schläuchen. Außerdem ein neuer Sattel. Der war aber glaub ich schon vor dem "Unfall"  dran.


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Februar 2016)

gute,

leider sind deine Fotos nicht so aussagekräftig. hab von Tag eins an mitgelesen. hilfreich für den geneigte. Leser wäre gewesen, wenn du die einzelnen Parts mal mit Foto vorgestellt hättest, oder den Verlauf des Upgrades. 
die Leute hier haben immer Lust auf Aufbau, Umbau, Sanierung von Rädern. dein Strang war halt recht dünn an infos von dir.
also immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden und einfach mal etwas ausführlicher berichten. wenn du deine vorher nachher Fotos vergleichst wirst du merken, dass man kaum Unterschiede sieht. 
ich freu mich, dass dein kleiner wieder radeln kann.


----------



## Roepert (24. Februar 2016)

Na ja optisches tuning sollte es ja auch nicht werden. Hauptsache es fährt wieder. Aber macht echt Spaß an den dingern zu Schrauben. Freu mich schon wenn das bike vob meiner Tochter mal dran kommtml. Es ist das selbe Modell nur 1 jahr älter. Läuft aber eigentlich noch ausreichend. Glaib bei den alten dingern lohnt auch kein optisches tuning oder?


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Februar 2016)

mir geht es nicht um Optik. ich freu mich immer zu sehen wenn jemand schraubt. dann will ich gleich in' Keller und auch wieder basteln. ich erkenne leider nichts oder nur wenig auf den Bildern. der vorher/nachher-Effekt stellt sich am besten beim direkten Vergleich zweier Bilder ein, die neben einander stehen, oder bei Bildern die gut ausgeleuchtet nach einander aus ähnlicher Perspektive gepostet werden.


----------

